# Frage an Elektriker: Trafo 230V --> 12V, brummt: Wie und womit ersetzen?



## deady1000 (7. August 2019)

Hallo,

Ich bin in eine neue Wohnung eingezogen und habe die Küche vom Vormieter übernommen.
Oben auf dem Küchenschrank befindet sich ein Transformator der für meine Begriffe recht nervig surrt.
Meine Freundin hört eigentlich nix. 

Am Schrank sind 3 Arbeitslampen (LEDs, G4, 3 Watt) und 2 Lichtstreifen, die von hinten die Glasböden durchleuchten.
Als ich noch 3x 10W Leuchtmittel drin hatte, hörte man wie das Surren bei Betrieb verschwand.
Jetzt mit den LEDs verändert sich nur die Tonlage, aber das Surren bleibt durch den geringen Stromverbrauch bestehen.

Hier das Gerät im Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsBeqF6Xa_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt die magische Frage...
Was muss ich kaufen um das Teil zu ersetzen?

Hat jemand einen geeigneten Vorschlag?
Wichtig ist, dass das Surren/Brummen aufhört.

*EDIT:*

Hier noch die Leistungsaufnahme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20W wären wohl die absolute Spitzenlast.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2019)

Dieses Brummen kann dir bei jedem Netzteil passieren.

Die Leuchtmittel werden eine Konstantstromquelle auf PWM Basis haben, daher schwankt die Last auch am Netzteil im PWM Takt. Die Glühbirnen vorher waren eine ohmsche Last, ohne PWM oder Induktivität in der Schaltung.

Ich habe bis jetzt mit Mean Well Netzteilen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine Garantie das es keine Geräusche macht ist das aber nicht. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NOTR6KG/


----------



## deady1000 (7. August 2019)

Öhm ja, und was soll ich jetzt machen?
Das aktuelle Trafo ist ja auch dimmbar... das muss ja nicht sein.
Summt das ggf deshalb?

Im Inneren sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde jetzt einfach mal das hier kaufen:
Amazon.de - ADOGO LED Trafo 12V DC 24W Transformator

Mal gucken ob das dann immer noch brummt?

Gib's dagegen was einzuwenden?

LG


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt einfach mal das hier kaufen:
> Amazon.de - ADOGO LED Trafo 12V DC 24W Transformator
> 
> Mal gucken ob das dann immer noch brummt?
> ...


Dein Haus brennt höchstwahrscheinlich ab oder so.  Der Trafo ist 1A China-Schrott.


----------



## deady1000 (8. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dein Haus brennt höchstwahrscheinlich ab oder so.  Der Trafo ist 1A China-Schrott.


Hast recht, das Teil ist wirklich China-Schrott.
Da ist dieses gefälschte CE-Zeichen drauf (China Exports)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rezensionen haben das nicht vermuten lassen. 

Das Originalprodukt könnte dieses hier sein:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07L4J2CB8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_DS-sDb02STK8M

Da ist das korrekte CE-Zeichen drauf.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (9. August 2019)

Der Trafo hat einen Arbeitsbereich von 10-60 Watt. Vermutlich zuwenig Last. Mach mal probeweise eine der 10 Watt Leuchtmittel rein.


----------

